# Kahuna Ranch p.2



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Janey peered over the edge of a rock to below. It was fairly steep going, but anything to save the horses. Her foot slipped, thus she grabbed on the limb to keep herself from plummeting to her possible doom... 

Then there was noise, a whinny, something. It was her beloved Henny, the horse she owned and loved. If he was in danger too, she would never forgive herself. Then it happened. When she slipped, Henny went with her. It useless, they were falling, falling... 

Suddenly Janey awoke with a cold sweat. Was she still having those awful nightmares? She couldn't quite tell. Sure the images were still there, but somehow she felt she ahd been cured when that awful high pitched whinny from Tono, the gelding next door, had been controlled. She flopped on her bed and looked at the clock. 4:30AM. She figured she could only do one thing and that was go out and see Henny. Putting on a bath robe and sneakers, she snuck out to the barn. 

"Henny? Buddy, you there?" Janey whispered softly. 

She heard a few mice scampering back to the roof, and a snort from what sounded like Domingo, but everything else was at a stand still. She quietly unlatched Henny's stall door and slipped in the very roomy stall. His bridle hung by the window, and she reached for it. She quickly put the small bridle on him, then was leading him out of the barn. 

Once at the small abyss, she hopped on Henny and headed toward the beach. It would take 15 minutes to get there at night, at least. This was one thing that happened very rarely. Riding at night was strictly prohibited, but Janey found that doing it once in a while calmed down shot nerves. 

She could hear Henny's feet sucking in the mud, slowly but not to where he would be sucked in. He jumped over a small log and cantered over the small stretch of meadow to the bamboo field, where he had to slow down. She climbed off of him to lead him past the undergrowth and huge bamboo they planted last month. That took about 5 minutes, and that was the shortest way out. They then caught sight of the beach, but yet something much more eerie than silvery moonlight. But yet when Janey tried to get a closer look, it was gone. 

************************

Janey walked slowly to where she saw the very strange shadow. Was it a wild animal? Perhaps a Hawaiian wild pig? It looked more like a very mutated horse shadow. Besides, what animal could reappear and disappear faster than a spirited, wild horse? Nothing.

Henny was a bit frisky, but he was always like that when they were at the beach. It never failed. He was prancing a little, nothing out of the ordinary. She shrugged and walked to a log to mount up. Henny was too tall to mount bareback without one, almost 16hh. 

Janey climbed up and gently nudged him. He burst into a fast trot toward the lapping waves. She tried to pull him back, but she did not really mind. Riding on the beach was way too fun to be spoiled by her fighting with him. 

Henny started to do mini rears in the waves. Janey wanted to steer him away, but the gelding was having a ball. A simple tug, even a kick, was not going to deter him from playing like this. The palomino made it clear he was not done. 

The next sight scared Janey. It was a wave, maybe 1 inch looking tall, but it was at least a quarter mile away.

"Oh no." Janey whispered, a very frightened hushed sound that if any louder would have alerted anyone. 

"Run!" she screamed to Henny. He did not respond. 

Of course, horses and most animals have a sixth sense for one more thing: Danger. However, Henny appeared to not take much notice because the ground had not shooken or anything. It was simply a big wave.

Janey knew this would be the end for both her and Henny if he did not run. She knew this was not a tsunami, but it was about 30 feet tall. She started sobbing and kicking with all her might, but her horse refused to move.

Janey knew the one thing she had to do. She could not die with Henny. It would be too tragic. The only thing she could do was leave him behind.

Too be continued...


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, you sure are one for cliff hangers! I hope poor Henny doesn't have to die!!


----------

